# Euramobil i810 Dinnette table sliding brackets



## jammyhl (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi,

Our table at the dinnette is fixed at one side to a rail on the motorhome sidewall. The sliding brackets lock with a red clip. 

One of the brackets has sheared off but I can't see any obvious brand for it - any one know where I can source a replacement please?

Thanks

James


----------



## jammyhl (Jan 22, 2014)

Fixed - it was a Burster / Dethleff bracket


----------

